# Advice on 5 year old daughter bruises easily



## claire99991

I dont know if this is the right section to put this in as my daughter is 5 now just turned, but i was wondering if anyone has ever had any similar problems of there child bruising really easily.

She has been of school now for over a week on the easter break and we have been doing lots of playing, cycling, park, walking etc so maybe she has just banged her legs or fell over but when i bathed her tonight she had around 15 bruises on her legs mainly lower legs none on her body other than her legs, she is very skinny always has been she is in 3 year old clothes still and is on the 9th centile again always has been (so wondering if she bruises more cos she is so skinny) she is fit and healthy in every other way and eats a good balanced diet eats lots of veg and fruit and loves salads especially now weather is better. Im so worried it could be something more serious like vitamin deficinancy or liver or blood clotting problems....but then again am i just being over dramatic :wacko: im worried the GP will think im nuts! :wacko: and it would just worry her taking her she worries about everything, any advice....? xx

oh and just for the record she is only ever looked after by me and there is no way she gets smacked she never even so much as goes on the naughty step lol! 

xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

Chanceds are its something simple like slightly low iron or something, which can be sorted out very easily. No GP would laugh at you, if anything I think they should be happy you are talking a concern about your daughters health :flower?
:


----------



## Avalanche

Easy bruising is usually caused by a deficiency in Vitamins K, C, B12 and/or Iron. :hugs:


----------



## OmarsMum

I bruise easily since I was a kid. I find bruises on my legs & thighs without bumping into anything, I dont even remember how I got those bruises, they take some time to fade. I didnt have any deficiencies when I was a kid :shrug: 

Does she have very white skin? My skin is very thin & sensitive since I was tiny, it's almost transparent & you can see the veins through it.


----------



## claire99991

yea she has very white skin and she is so skinny her legs are just skin and bone! there not black bruises there just little pale brown bruises but she has lots of them just small ones and there only on her lower legs....x


----------



## OmarsMum

If she doesnt get more bruises & they start to fade & change colour within the coming few days there is nothing to worry about hun. xx


----------



## claire23

Hi hun
There is a very rare autoimmune condition when children bruise easily, you can read about it here and see if the clinical picture matches that of your daughter: https://www.patient.co.uk/health/Idiopathic-Thrombocytopenic-Purpura-(ITP).htm
If you notice more bruises, I think it's worth checking with GP. xx


----------



## sophxx

my oh brusies if you touch he had other symptoms to so i sent him the gp turns out he has a serve diffencaey of vitamin d he is dark skinned but i would take lo to the gp to get checked 

x


----------



## sparkle_1979

Im having the same problem, my little girls legs are covered in them. Im hoping its just because she has been out more in the nice weather and falling down more ect. she is also very pale skinned x


----------



## babybaillie

I have thrombocytopenia and that can cause bruising if ur platelets r low. I have never heard of anyone bruising with low iron, of certain vits. Usualloy if there is a problem the bruises would be accompanied with red rash, red dots, gums bleeding and nose bleeds. My daughter is 6 and bruises very easily too and always has loads, but she has no other symptoms so im not concered. u could buy arnica to help the brusing.

But if u feel ur lo has a problem speak to ur gp x


----------



## claire99991

there is no other symptoms just small bruises all over her legs below her knees, it could well be that with it being the easter break from school we have been out and about parks, playing, partys with bouncy castle, cycling and she has maybe just knocked her legs a bit. Ill keep a eye on it when she goes back to school next week and if things dont improve ill take her to the GP xx


----------

